# [Xorg] Dual screen et position de programme

## Poischack

Bonjour,

j'ai une question toute bete:

j'ai du dual screen et j'aimerais forcer l'écran de lancement d'un programme (j'ai pypanel qui se lance sur mon écran de gauche et je voudrais forcer celui de droite).

Vous avez une idée de comment je peut faire ?

MerciLast edited by Poischack on Fri Feb 15, 2008 4:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fb99

je sais qu'il en existe un mais plus fichu de mettre la main dessus, sinon j'ai trouvé ça qui pourra peut-être t'aider http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Affichage+Xpert#Postionner_des_applications

bon courage

PS: un petit [..] .. dans le titre c'est pas mieux ??

----------

## Poischack

Merci de la réponse, malheureusement j'ai pas l'impression que pypanel prenne le geometry en compte.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Comment est configuré ton double écran ? Xinerama ? Twinview ? Double section screen dans ton xorg.conf ?

----------

## Poischack

(désolé je ne pouvais pas poster le xorg.conf c'est celui du taff)

C'est du twinview:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   # path to defoma fonts

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AIGLX" "on"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Écran générique"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Monitor        "Écran générique"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

(c'est peut etre pas le plus xorg du monde mais ça marche bien  :Smile: )

----------

## DidgeriDude

OK pour le Twinview.

Maintenant, quel Window Manager utilises-tu ?

----------

## Poischack

Openbox.

----------

## Mickael

Pourquoi personne ne parle du script de @truc : le bien nommé Xlauch.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Parce que je crois que Xlauch ne permet de lancer une appli que sur un DISPLAY particulier alors qu'avec Twinview, la variable $DISPLAY est la même sur les 2 écrans !

Mais j'avoue n'avancer cette idée sur Xlauch que de mémoire !

Honte  :Embarassed:  à moi si je me trompe, mais je ne vérifierai que plus tard !

----------

## Poischack

Je ne connaissais pas Xlauch je jetterais un oeil demain au boulot, mais c'est exact le $display est bien :0.0 pour mes deux écrans.

----------

## Tanki

je n'ai pas (encore) de double écran

mais je sais que Enlightenment en version 0.17 (qui devrait sortir en même temps que DNF) gère le positionnement des applis par rapport à l'écran/bureau virtuel etc

en même temps E17 n'est même pas en alpha mais il est étonnement stable et léger

donc moi je dis à tester, si, bien sur, tu es prêt à abandonner openbox  :Smile: 

my 2 cents

----------

## fb99

je savais qu'il existait ce fichu programme, c'est pas sympas ça  de me faire tourner en bourique, j'ai chercher longtemps mais j'ai fini par trouver.

En plus ce programme existe dans portage 

```
 $ eix devilspie

[I] x11-misc/devilspie

     Available versions:  0.21 (~)0.22

     Installed versions:  0.22(13:56:27 02/01/08)

     Homepage:            http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie

     Description:         A Window Matching utility similar to Sawfish's Matched Windows feature

```

et si tu veux voilà un page qui explique tout Devil's Pie ou l'art de manipuler ses fenêtres

j'espère que cela te conviendra

bien à toi johan

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je ne pense pas que cela résolve vraiment son problème car devil's pie, s'il gère les différents bureaux et espaces de travail, ne semble pas gérer 2 écrans séparés.

D'autant qu'en y réfléchissant un peu, je ne vois pas comment savoir sur quel écran on se trouve lorsque ceux-ci sont réglés en Twinview...

Par contre, l'idée qu'il me semble bon de creuser est non pas de choisir l'écran sur lequel afficher une fenêtre mais de dire à OpenBox (ou à défaut devil's pie) d'afficher telle ou telle application à telle place (origine), par exemple au-delà d'une certaine abscisse pour l'écran de droite, etc.

----------

## fb99

tout dépend de comment le wm gère les deux écrans, chez moi avec fluxbox il les met l'un à côté de l'autre donc si je suis en 1280*1024 sur les deux écran, je suis en réalité en 2560*1024 alors il ne me reste plus qu'à dire au programme de se mettre en >1280 pour être sur le deuxième écran.

si le reconnais comme parfaitement différent, genre e17, il est le seul me semble t'il et lui il a déjà un outil qui te permet de choisir ou tu veux le mettre donc voilà c'est pas plus compliqué.

mes 0.000002 cent(s)

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> si le reconnais comme parfaitement différent, genre e17, il est le seul me semble t'il et lui il a déjà un outil qui te permet de choisir ou tu veux le mettre donc voilà c'est pas plus compliqué.
> 
> mes 0.000002 cent(s)

 

Wow ! E17 fait ça ?

Mince, je croyais qu'un WM ne gérait un écran que s'il avait un DISPLAY dédié !

----------

